# just for fun



## alwayssharp (Dec 30, 2015)

Today I used my giant wood chopping knife to prep a yellowtail side.

Not very refined, but the yellowtail stood no chance against the 34 oz knife.





Weight made it very quick, it was like there was no bone or skin.


----------



## bkultra (Dec 30, 2015)

I've owned a few battle mistress in my day, nice Busse. I miss my NMFBM most of all.


----------



## alwayssharp (Dec 30, 2015)

Ah you got rid of it?

I have quite an addiction to knives...


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 30, 2015)

You're the man now, dog!







Seriously though, badass!


----------



## jklip13 (Dec 30, 2015)

There's a knife popular among fish butchers in Japan with a similar edge profile to your Busse knives. Maybe it's not such a crazy idea. Great looking fish too


----------



## bkultra (Dec 30, 2015)

alwayssharp said:


> Ah you got rid of it?



Sadly I did... But I have owned so many different Busse knives. Most of my collection has been sold off. I have kept a only a few (boney active duty (BAD) x2 and TGLB).


----------



## alwayssharp (Dec 30, 2015)

TG is much better at fish breakdown than the battle mistress for sure.

I almost want to say the TG is as fast as a deba.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 31, 2015)

jklip13 said:


> There's a knife popular among fish butchers in Japan with a similar edge profile to your Busse knives.



Yup. The guys at my local fish market use them for all sorts of stuff.


----------



## GeneH (Dec 31, 2015)

Those are totally awesome Busse's. Gorgeous work on the scales. Is that layered micarta? 

What I wouldn't give to afford a 6 inch blade. Still, I don't feel so radical around here now with *cough* cheapo RAT 7, Beckers, and Enzo Trappers.


----------



## bkultra (Dec 31, 2015)

GeneH said:


> Those are totally awesome Busse's. Gorgeous work on the scales. Is that layered micarta?



The scales are yellow and black G10.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 31, 2015)

should i be worried that i recognized that knife? 

sweet sweet chopper.

i did an entire meal with a Scandi grind bushcraft knife and kinda hated it. fun..very fun, but boy was it "wedgy" my onion dices were comical. cutting up wild turkey, BETTER.


----------



## alwayssharp (Dec 31, 2015)

I think it's fun to use various knives for various tasks.

Most often I'll use the team gemini for hamachi and large tuna. Until I get my deba


----------



## Gark (Jan 8, 2016)

Great looking knife!


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jan 10, 2016)

alwayssharp said:


> TG is much better at fish breakdown than the battle mistress for sure.
> 
> I almost want to say the TG is as fast as a deba.



Nice collection!

Are the scales highly textured, with grooves running horizontally across?
I can't tell if they are or if it's just a visual effect from the layered material.

On another note, what are the gyuto and suji?


----------



## bkultra (Jan 10, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> Are the scales highly textured, with grooves running horizontally across?
> I can't tell if they are or if it's just a visual effect from the layered material.



I can answer this since I own the same knife with g10 scales. They are textured but to not the point it would bother anyone. In fact if people prefer linen micarta (the other scale option on this knife) its because it feels warmer and less like plastic.

Here is a pic of my Black/Tan G10


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jan 10, 2016)

bkultra said:


> Here is a pic of my Black/Tan G10



Thank you!

It looked (to my eyes) as though the flat sections had much harsher edges, but from that angle it's clearly a visual effect of the different colored layers.


----------



## alwayssharp (Jan 11, 2016)

The gyuto is konosuke fujiyama. I think blue... not sure.
Yanagiba is yohishiri.

It was ridiculous how easy the Busse TG handled the octopus. 







This knife won't even chip on dimes....




reminds me of a warcraft character, 'I can cut through armor, and still cut a tomato!'.


----------

